# TV Show vs TV Show - winner stays on



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

the winner stays on

i will start

Breaking Bad or Game of Thrones?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones

Dark Shadows or Lancelot Link, Secret Chimp?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dark shadows

Buffy The Vampire Slayer V Angel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Do you people not read? It clearly says "the winner stays on"



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Game of Thrones




Game of Thrones vs Futurama


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Game of Thrones vs Futurama












Damn dude that's a solid match.

Gun to my head, Futurama. There's just WAY TO MUCH nostalgia and adolescent memories tied to that show for me to vote against it.


Futurama vs. The Simpsons


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bah!  

I don't like any vote against Game of Thrones.....but that's not the worst show it could lose to. Futurama is one of the GOATS. :shrug

Futurama I find much funnier than The Simpsons, so Futurama

Futurama vs King Of The Hill


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Futurama. Tried to watch King of the Hill, but dropped it. I'm a bad person, I know. 

Futurama vs LOST


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Futurama vs South Park


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Futurama

I've only seen 5 seasons of King Of The Hill, but I'd give it another shot. It's hilarious.






This is still one of the most brilliant jokes I've ever seen on a show.

Ah, Cotton. The SJW's would NEVER allow him on tv in 2018. :lmao

Futurama vs Family Guy


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Futurama, easily.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bah!
> 
> I don't like any vote against Game of Thrones.....but that's not the worst show it could lose to. Futurama is one of the GOATS. :shrug
> 
> ...


It was not an easy choice, but seeing as I've been watching Futurama since I was ten I had to give it the upper hand.

Gotta put it over King of the Hill and South Park too. I can't quite put into words all the reasons why, but Futurama's just a GOAT show.


Futurama vs. Scrubs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Futurama, easily.


I know. Everyone hates it. I have a soft spot for it, probably the same reason you love Futurama so much. I realize it has flaws, like beating jokes to death, but even as it's gotten worse, I still like it, though not like I used to.



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I was not an easy choice, but seeing as I've been watching Futurama since I was ten I had to give it the upper hand.
> 
> Gotta keep it rolling and put it over King of the Hill too. Something about that show I never got really into it, although the episodes I've seen are quite funny.
> 
> ...


It's fine. I know plenty of people are gonna go against Game of Thrones. It's just preference.

When I first saw Futurama, I was maybe in high school or a little before then. I didn't get it at all. I got into it HARD in probably the mid 2000's, I would guess? This happens a lot with me, it happened with Lebowski, it happened with plenty of stuff. You give something a second watch a few years later and your perspective on it drastically shifts. 

Futurama. I never found Scrubs funny outside of Dr. Cox, and even then, that's kinda just silly, safe, tv humor.

Futurama vs The League


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Still gotta go with Futurama.

I love the League but after a few seasons it starts to get repetitive, still funny as all hell, but repetitive nonetheless. 


Futurama vs Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't all comedy repetitive? Every show has a motif. Curb is just Larry causing trouble and getting into arguments. It's HILARIOUS, but it's formulaic.

I think I'll go with Futurama. I think, but it's not easy. The jokes in Curb and the way the seperate plot arcs interlock by the end of the episode are so well crafted. 

Futurama vs Batman The Animated Series


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

A lot of comedy is repetitive, call backs are a big part of comedy. I meant repetitive more in the plots of the seasons and episodes. Every season has literally the same plot, which is fine, and I think particularly works with the League because they ended it relatively early instead of dragging it out over and over again.

Futurama.

And it pains me to say that because I FUCKING LOVE Batman the Animated Series and feel like I'm murdering part of my inner child by choosing. :lol

Futurama vs. Firefly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hear you. I do love both, and I love Batman TAS, and I love DC, but I think I love to laugh more than anything, so I think I'd choose Futurama. It's a hard choice.

Also, from what I remember, every episode of Futurama is good (maybe not, lol, just off memory), whereas some of the Batman TAS episodes are a little wonky, like that one where the villain is this guy who lives in the fucking sewer and uses child slaves. :lol Also, the Man-Bat stuff, eh.

Firefly was moderately entertaining, but Futurama stomps.

Futurama is clearly gonna be the GOAT of this thread.

Futurama vs Superman The Animated Series, which is a vastly underrated show that was cancelled before it's time by Jamie Kellner, the same knob who cancelled WCW. Not that I blame him for WCW, but I blame him for Superman TAS, especially because it had good ratings. I know people don't like Superman, but honestly, give it a chance. Superman wasn't as OP as he is in the comics, and the Darkseid storyline was the GOAT storyline.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Futurama is just a GOAT show. Makes you laugh, makes you cry, makes you think. Maybe that's part of what makes it so great, it tugs at every emotion.

Futurama easily beats Superman for me. Superman had its moments put it doesn't come close to Futurama or Batman for that matter.


Futurama vs Avatar The Last Airbender


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh, Superman The Animated Series, loved that show. 

Futurama vs Beavis and Butt-head


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman might be better overall, but nothing in Batman TAS comes close to the Darkseid saga. 

"I am many things Kal-El, but here, I am god."

I love that a kids show had the balls to do that. Superman LOST at the end of his own show. He may have beaten Darkseid physically, but he lost. Darkseid has so thoroughly subjugated and broken his people that they still worshipped him after Superman had "freed" them. He couldn't break the control Darkseid had on them and that's what he was fighting for. The genius of that cannot be overstated. That's how you make both guys look strong, Vince.

Futurama vs Justice League


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Futurama vs Archer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love Archer but Archer is in the DANGER ZONE with this match, because it's Futurama. 

Futurama vs Justice League Unlimited


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Futurama vs. Twilight Zone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Futurama. Get mad. :shrug

Futurama vs It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am mad! That's objectively wrong! 

Futurama vs. Batman: The Animated Series


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope, it's correct. Futurama is a better show than The Twilight Zone. 

Futurama vs Spider-Man The Animated Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Futurama vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How old are you? Honestly. 60? :side: ~____~

Futurama vs The Office


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Much younger than you think.

Futurama vs. GLOW (Netflix)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keeping it close to the vest. Fair enough. 

I never assumed you were that old, it was a joke, although I don't know how somebody my age likes this much old shit.

I still haven't seen GLOW. It would still be Futurama, though.

Futurama vs Game of Thrones


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Futurama

Futurama vs Rick and Morty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, jeez. 

Either one is going to be unstoppable with you around. 

Futurama is more my style, but...

Game of Thrones vs. Manimal

EDIT: 

Oh, okay.

Futurama vs. Manimal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BOOOOOOO!

God, that's hard. They're really similar. I think I'll stick with Futurama, but I don't know.

EDIT - That was in reference to Rick and Morty.

Futurama vs Daredevil


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Futurama vs Star Trek


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Futurama by fucking far, far, far, far, far, far, far, far, far, FAR.

Star Trek is a pile of fucking dog shit.

Did I mention how much I hate Star Trek? Fuck Star Trek.

Futurama vs Jessica Jones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Star Trek vs. Bewitched

Edit: 

Dammit!

Futurama vs. Bewitched


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Futurama vs Star Wars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good thing I got here in time to save this thread from Star Trek ever being the current winner. I want to gag.

Futurama vs Dexter

EDIT - Star Wars? I assume you mean Clone Wars. There's no television show called Star Wars.

Clone Wars, Rebels, whatever. Still Futurama.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good thing I got here in time to save this thread from Star Trek ever being the current winner. I want to gag.
> 
> Futurama vs Dexter
> 
> ...


Opps. My bad

Futurama vs Married with Children


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Futurama vs. The Munsters


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Futurama, although Married With Children did create possibly my favourite insult of all time.

Fat woman: How dare you say that to my face!

Al: Well I'd say it behind your back, but my car's only got half a tank of gas!

:lmao

EDIT - Still Futurama

Futurama vs Seinfeld


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Futurama vs Cheers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheers vs. Westworld

R.I.P. Harry Anderson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Geez, Futurama just won't go down. I know what'll beat it, but I like Futurama so I'll stay silent.

EDIT - GOD DAMN IT!

Alright, I'll just go ahead and say it, it was Dragon Ball Z, because anime will somehow always beat everything. It lost so there's no point in hiding it now.

Westworld vs Parks and Recreation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Parks and Recreation vs. Sailor Moon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Parks and Recreation vs Mystery Science Theater 3000


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, now it's an anime thread. 

Parks and Rec vs Game of Thrones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Parks and Recreation vs. The Real Ghostbusters


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Real Ghostbusters vs Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 80s version


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Real Ghostbusters vs. M.A.S.K.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Real Ghostbusters vs The Transformers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, you people really hate GOT. ~_~

I don't fucking know, Ghostbusters I guess. I hate Transformers, but I've never seen either. I tried to watch the Transformers movie from 86 and turned it off after about 10 minutes.

Real Ghostbusters vs Batman TAS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman TAS vs The Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman TAS vs. GOT

Go nuts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you

GOT vs Family Guy, just so GOT can win one round before it's eliminated again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. Mannix


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GOT vs Twin Peaks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twin Peaks vs. Dark Shadows


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Twin Peak vs Stranger Things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twin Peaks vs. Night Gallery


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....:bored

Stranger Things, aka the Becky Lynch of tv. It's watchable, yet thoroughly mediocre and unremarkable, but somehow absurdly popular.

EDIT - OH FUCKING SHIT

Twin Peaks.....I guess. I have no idea what it is. Never even heard of the other.

Twin Peaks vs True Detective


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twin Peaks vs. Death Note


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Twin Peaks vs The Walking Dead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Death Note, even though it wasn't that good. The 2 episodes I saw were fine.

EDIT - The Walking Dead, even though it kinda sucks.

The Walking Dead vs Community


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Community vs Wings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Community. I was on it... as an extra.

Community vs. The Rockford Files


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Community vs Friends


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really? Tell me the episode and how I can spot you. 

Community vs Luke Cage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll have to look it up. Don't remember the title. I was part of a mob of students. 

Community vs. Jessica Jones


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Community, even though it fell off after season 3. Those first 3 were MAGIC. OMG it was so good. Jessica Jones was fantastic when it was about the relationship between her and Kilgrave, which lasted one season, but all the supporting characters are horrible, and season 2 was dull. 

Community vs Jackass


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Community vs Married With Children


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seriously wouldn't even have been mad if Jackass had won. That show was hilarious. I love stupid people hurting themselves.

Community vs Beavis and Butt-Head


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Community

Community vs Parks & Recreation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Then you'll love me. I eat glass and hammer nails up my nose.

Parks and Recreation vs. The Mary Tyler Moore Show


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Community vs Doctor Who


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Then you'll love me. I eat glass and hammer nails up my nose.


That explains a lot.

Community vs Archer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Archer vs Bojack Horseman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm a carny at heart.

Archer vs. Miss Sherlock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Archer vs Married with Children


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Married With Children vs Two and a Half Men


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Married with Children vs Friends


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Married With Children vs. Tales From the Crypt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Married... with Children vs The Flash (2014 series)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Married...With Children vs. The Time Tunnel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Married With Children vs Fraiser


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frasier vs. Night Court


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Frasier vs Deadwood


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Frasier vs The Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fresh Prince vs Cheers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheers vs. American Horror Story


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheers vs The Big Bang Theory


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers vs Home Improvement


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheers vs. Newhart


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheers vs Diff'rent Strokes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers vs Becker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheers vs Sanford and Son


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers vs Third Rock from the Sun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Third Rock from the Sun vs. Red Dwarf


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Third Rock from the Sun vs Modern Family


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers vs Friends.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#NeverFriends

Cheers vs. The X-Files


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

X-Files vs Fringe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X-Files vs. Fawlty Towers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

X-Files vs Revenge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X-Files vs. Kamen Rider


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

X-Files


X-Files vs. Californication


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X-Files vs. Small Wonder


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

X Files vs CSI.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

10 more pages of X-Files!!!











X-Files vs. The Colgate Comedy Hour


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

X-Files vs Futurama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X-Files vs. Sigmund and the Sea Monsters


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

X-Files vs The Twilight Zone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone vs. Game of Thrones


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:grin2:

GOT vs The League


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Game of Thrones vs Breaking Bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT vs iZombie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. X-Files.... *cough*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Game of Thrones.










Game of Thrones vs. True Detective.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. The Flip Wilson Show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones vs the horrendous Arrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. SmackDown Live


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow. :lol

Anybody who votes for SmackDown should be banned. 

GOT vs The Office


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

U.S. or U.K.?

Also, GOT.


GOT vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, right. Whichever one you'll vote GOT over. :lol

I was thinking about the US version, because I don't consider the British one. It's just not something I watched beyond a few short scenes that the US one remade.

GOT vs Batman TAS. I shouldn't do this, I'm going to regret it, but there it is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not EW&DG?! What!?

Batman: TAS vs. Batman with Adam West


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How the hell do you vote for Batman TAS over Game of Thrones? 

I knew I shouldn't have. I keep hurting myself.

Batman TAS, a perfect Batman adaptation, over Batman 66, which makes a mockery out of Batman. Don't care if that's an unpopular opinion. Batman is not a joke.

Batman TAS vs Superman TAS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT is good and all, but B:TAS is one of a kind.

Batman: TAS vs. Game of Thrones

No more free wins for GOT after this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT is better. 

So you're never gonna put GOT in a vs ever again? Because I'll pick GOT over anything. Anything at all.

GOT vs Breaking Bad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know you will.

Only for the rest of the day. I've already given you a few easy wins.

GOT vs. Fred and Barney Meet The Thing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT vs Family Guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. The Dana Carvey Show


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Game of Thrones vs The Night Of


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones vs Westworld


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. The Simpsons


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones vs Californication


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

GOT vs Six feet under


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones isn't going Six Feet Under this round. Hardy har har. 

I'm not funny.

Game of Thrones vs Dexter


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

GoT. Dexter fell off after the first few Seasons.

Game of Thrones vs. 24.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. Nick Arcade


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

GOT vs Legion


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT vs The Flash


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

GOT

GOT vs Black Sails


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Black Sails vs. Black Mirror


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Black Mirror vs. The Twilight Zone


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Twilight Zone vs Dark Shadows


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

The Twilight Zone vs. Twin Peaks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone vs. The Outer Limits (Original)


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The Twilight Zone (No Contest)

The Twilight Zone vs Tales from the Crypt


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Twilight Zone vs Outer Limits 90s version


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone vs. Tales of Tomorrow


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Twilight Zone vs Alfred Hitchcock Presents


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone vs. One Step Beyond


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Twilight Zone vs Night Gallery


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Twilight Zone vs. Amazing Stories


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone vs. Maude


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Twilight Zone vs Thriller (60's)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Twilight Zone vs. Tales from the Crypt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone vs. American Horror Story


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Twilight Zone vs The Ray Bradbury Theatre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone vs. Get a Life


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Twilight Zone vs. Firefly


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Firefly

Firefly vs My wife and kids


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Firefly

Firefly vs. Star Trek The Next Generation


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Firefly

Never understood the appeal of Trek.

Firefly vs Xena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Firefly
> 
> Firefly vs My wife and kids


The. Worst.










Firefly vs. Gravity Falls


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Firefly

Firefly vs Buffy The Vampire Slayer

(Whedon vs. Whedon!)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Firefly
> 
> Firefly vs Buffy The Vampire Slayer
> 
> (Whedon vs. Whedon!)


Buffy The Vampire Slayer vs. Doctor Who 

It's your time to shine.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Firefly
> 
> Never understood the appeal of Trek.


Are you the Devil?!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> > Firefly
> ...


I just couldn't immerse myself in it just couldn't stand it one bit tbh.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

DOCTOR WHO!



Doctor Who vs. Caveman (that stupid show based on the Gieco commercials)

(I gotta set Doctor Who up for at least one win :lol)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Who vs. Blackadder


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Doctor Who

Doctor Who vs. Kevin Can Wait


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Who vs. Models Inc.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Doctor Who 

Okay time for a test...

Doctor Who vs. Supernatural


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Who










vs. 

La Belle Fille Masquée Poitrine/Bishoujo Kamen Poitrine


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Doctor Who

Doctor Who vs. Star Trek Voyager


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, I really thought Poitrine had it...

Doctor Who vs. Soul Train


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doctor Who

Doctor Who vs ER


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Doctor Who

Doctor Who vs. Stargate SG1


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Stargate SG1

Stargate SG1 vs Farscape


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Who.....whatever the hell it is. I've seen two episodes and none of Stargate. It was adequate. 

Doctor Who vs Game of Thrones

EDIT - IDK, I guess I'll pick Stargate just because Kratos's voice actor was on one of them.

Stargate vs Game of Thrones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. The Midnight Special


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

GOT

Game of Thrones vs Friends


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good boy.

Game of Thrones vs The Walking Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. The X-Files


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones vs The Sopranos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. The X-Files


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The X-Files. You owe me.

The X-Files vs Game of Thrones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Game of Thrones

Game of Thrones vs. Futurama

(rematch of the century!)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones vs The Wire

Well, it was a nice run while it lasted.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. GLOW (Netflix)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bless you, sir. May the light of the Seven shine upon you.

Game of Thrones vs Entourage


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Game of Thrones

Game of Thrones vs. Breaking Bad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones vs Spider-Man TAS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. Tales From the Crypt, the best HBO show ever


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones, the most successful, highest rated HBO show ever, thus proving its superiority over any other HBO show, vs True Blood


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Game of Thrones vs. The Sopranos.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones vs Bones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. The Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes... which has 100% more Wasp.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, well it's DEFINITELY Game of Thrones then.

Game of Thrones vs Bloodline


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Game of Thrones... but it's closer... maybe closer than it should be :lol

Game of Thrones vs. Monk


also...



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Doctor Who vs. Stargate SG1





Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Stargate SG1












Just kidding... well... half kidding. I do LOVE Stargate SG1 :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monk vs. Dark Shadows


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Dark Shadows 

Dark Shadows vs Samurai Jack


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dark Shadows

Dark Shadows vs Superman TAS


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh no... 











Superman TAS


Superman TAS vs Scream TV Series (which I'm convinced I'm the only one in the world who watched :lol )


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Superman keeps flying

Superman TAS vs Adventures of Superman TV Show (1950's)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Adventures of Superman vs. My Mother the Car


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Adventures of Superman vs Batman (1966)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman (1966) vs. Family Dog


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Family Dog, because it's not a bastardization of the best superhero of all time. I don't even know what it is.

Family Dog vs Family Guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman '66 is still the best Batman show. 

Family Dog vs. Tales From the Crypt


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tales from the Crypt vs Freddy's Nightmares


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales From the Crypt vs. The Outer Limits (original)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Outer Limits (original)

The Outer Limits (original) vs The Hitchhiker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Outer Limits (with my 2nd favorite bug lady) vs. Tales of Tomorrow 










^She's a bee!


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lol, I remember that episode.

The Outer Limits vs Sherlock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sherlock stomps.

Sherlock vs Game of Thrones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock










Sherlock vs. Detective Conan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I actually knew you'd do that, because your opinions always suck, so you didn't catch me off guard at all.

Sherlock vs Futurama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I usually vote for GOT if I don't have a strong opinion on the other show, but I wanted revenge. Plus, it's still Sherlock Holmes.

Sherlock may be a hate letter to my favorite literary series, but Strange is a damn good Holmes.

Sherlock vs. Sherlock Holmes (1984)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Sherlock Holmes (1984) vs Monday Night RAW (The early years)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes (1984) vs. Batman (1966)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sherlock Holmes 1984. Never even seen it.

Sherlock Holmes 1984 vs Superman The Animated Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes 1984 vs. GOT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT vs Spider-Man The Animated Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Out of curiosity, is there any show that you love as much as or more than GOT? Won't use it against you in this game... just want to know.

GOT vs. The Muppet Show


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

GOT vs. Narcos.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

GoT

Deadwood or Justified


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Out of curiosity, is there any show that you love as much as or more than GOT? Won't use it against you in this game... just want to know.


No. Nothing even comes close. 

I do have a soft spot for Family Guy, even though I realize it's developed many flaws over the years, and everyone will laugh at me enjoying it because everybody thinks it's bad, but I grew up with it and I still get enjoyment out of it. That's a very distant second, though. Game of Thrones became my favourite show of all time within the first few episodes. I actually went out after the first few episodes, bought all 4 books (at the time, A Dance With Dragons hadn't come out), finished the first book the day of the season 1 finale, so I got to the ending of book 1 hours before I saw the finale, then after it was over, I devoured the remaining books between season 1 and season 2.

It grabbed hold of me in a way that very few things do. Mass Effect did the same thing to me for video games. Hopefully you'll play it soon and see if you have the same experience. 

GOT vs Community


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

GOT vs. The Office (US version)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

GOT vs. The Wire


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Even though I've only ever seen clips I have to go with thrones 

GOT vs altered carbon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

G.O.T.

GOT vs Breaking Bad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. The Twilight Zone (GOAT)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

G.O.T.

GOT vs Silk Stalkings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boo. 


GOT vs. Star Trek


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Game of Thrones 

GOT vs And Then There Were None (2015)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. The Munsters


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT vs Star Wars Rebels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. Small Wonder


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

G.O.T.

GOT vs TMNT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles vs. Inhumanoids


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Huh? So just like that Game of Thrones lost. 

TMNT vs Twin Peaks The Return


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.


Twin Peaks: The Return vs. Twin Peaks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peaks: The Return vs GOT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. Star Trek, the GOAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good. I made the right choice. I was hoping that would piss you off. Neither series means anything to me.

Hold on though. TMNT over GOT, Twin Peaks: The Return over TMNT, but now GOT over Twin Peaks: The Return? What? 

GOT over the ungodly bad Star Trek. Although I did watch "the best Star Trek episode of all time" last night, and I was able to get through it without wanting to die. It was decent at best.

GOT vs The Clone Wars


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know it will cause you emotional and physical pain if GOT isn't in the game for even a second, so I picked it. I can't be a brat forever.

The City on the Edge of Forever?


GOT vs. The vastly superior X-Files


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

GOT. I fucking hate X-Files s10 and 11. 

GOT vs Stranger Things


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just pick what you want.

That's the one. I can't say it was that good, but it wasn't bad. The other Trek I've seen has been straight BAD.

So yeah, if the all time peak of Star Trek isn't very good, I don't know why I keep trying.

The vastly superior GOT vs Breaking Bad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I thought the last season of GOT was pretty weak.

I will if it's a series I really care about.

GOT vs. The vastly superior Twilight Zone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The vastly superior GOT vs Californication


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. The vastly superior Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm just gonna roll my eyes at that one. 

GOT vs The Tick (2001)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. Batman '66


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT over that disgrace of a show.

GOT vs the only real Batman show, Batman: The Animated Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The 2nd greatest Batman show vs. The Lone Ranger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The greatest Batman show ever, that doesn't piss in the characters faces and make a mockery of them like the 66 show does, vs Justice League


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

B:TAS vs. Dark Shadows



BTW You'll be happy to know that the best Japanese female wrestler is dominating the vs. thread.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why do I have a feeling you're not talking about Asuka?

Batman: TAS vs Beast Wars


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmmmmmm...


Batman: TAS vs. The Green Hornet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmmmm? Well, I'm never giving you that option again.

Batman TAS vs The League


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Hmmmmmmm" to the Asuka bit.

Batman TAS vs. Kamen Rider


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So then it is someone else. You're really gonna disrespect Asuka like that? I can't believe it. For shame.

Batman: TAS vs The Office (US)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: TAS vs. Land of the Lost


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: TAS vs Narcos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: TAS vs. SAILOR MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: TAS vs Deadwood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

B:TAS vs. Marvel Disk Wars: The Avengers... featuring Anime Wasp!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: TAS vs Rick and Morty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman: TAS vs. Futurama


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is supremely difficult, but Futurama.

Either decision is the wrong decision. I'm wrong. I should've picked Batman: TAS. If I picked that one, though, I should've picked Futurama. *sigh*

Futurama vs Game of Thrones


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Game of Thrones vs. Only Fools and Horses


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Game of thrones.

Game of thrones vs the original MacGyver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MacGyver vs. The Rockford Files


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Rockford Files vs. Columbo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Columbo

Columbo vs The Price Is Right


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Columbo

Columbo vs McCloud


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Colombo

Colombo v Quincy


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Columbo

Columbo vs Hawaii Five-0 (classic series)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Colombo 

Colombo V Kojack


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Columbo

Columbo vs Instinct (Alan Cummings new show) I already know the answer I'm just curious if anyone's seen it


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Columbo

Columbo vs Knight Rider


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knight Rider vs. The A-Team.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The A-Team vs. Soul Train


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The A-Team vs. Sherlock Holmes (2010 version with Cumberbatch and Freeman)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock vs. Death Note


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sherlock BBC (2010-17) vs The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes (1984-94)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sherlock vs Batman Beyond


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Really? Ok now... it's just Holmes with Brett considered the best ever. 

Sherlock BBC. Wasn't a fan of Batman Beyond. 

Sherlock BBC vs True Detective


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Sherlock

The first season of True Detective was GREAT... like FUCKING GREAT, but I couldn't even finish the second it was so bad.

Sherlock vs. Law and Order


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Disagree about the 2nd season of TD. Everyone hated it, idk, I liked it. The story was hard to follow, but I got the characters, it was just different. 

Sherlock vs The X-Files


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sherlock vs Comedy Central Presents


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow now that's a tough one... Comedy Central Presents was a BIG part of my life when I had insomnia 

I'm gonna go with Sherlock purely because when you get a great comedian it's great, when you get a bad one it's torture.

Sherlock vs. Doctor Who

MOFFAT vs. MOFFAT (sorta :lol)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have the volume 1 and 2 DVD's. Of course, I prefer stand up when it's uncensored, but.....yeah. 

Sorry, mate, but it's Sherlock. Doctor Who is Re-TARDIS. 

I'm kidding, I just wanted to make that pun. It's still Sherlock, I don't watch Who. I saw two episodes of the Eccleston Who. It was...fine, but the second one had this weird talking mirror with make up and I was just like.....yeah, I think I'm good. :andre 

Maybe some day in the future. I also have the same problem with Who that I have with Trek (although I hate Trek, in contrast to Who) which is.....there's just too god damn much of it. I just don't know what to do with a show that started in the 60's and is still running.

Sherlock vs Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sherlock vs. Luther.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sherlock vs Mr. Selfridge


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sherlock vs. Broadchurch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock vs. Sherlock Holmes (1984), the superior Holmes series.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you. The superior Shelrock Holmes 1984. 

The Adventures of Shelrock Holmes vs Smallville


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Smallville vs Gotham


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Smallville vs Wonder Woman (1970's)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Smallville vs Heroes


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Smallville vs Prison Break


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Smallville vs. Batman '66


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Smallville vs Lost


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Smallville vs Lucifer


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Smallville vs Slasher


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Smallville vs The X-Files


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Smallville vs Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Smallville vs Twin Peaks


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

If we're talking X-Files up to season 8, I'd go with it. Hell, even season 9 was pretty good in comparison to the abomination of fuckness I had to watch for the last few years (it being s10 and 11). But we talking series as a whole, and Smallville was consistently at least decent. Even the last season (which I wasn't a fan of, I'd really prefer they'd go with the Zod arc for 1 more year, Callum Blue was that great I'd watch him for next FIVE years) had it's moments. 

So, Smallville. 

Edit - Twin Peaks, lol. 

Twin Peaks vs The Night Of


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Smallville vs Crime Story


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Smallville vs. Seinfeld


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Smallville vs The Flash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flash, even though I've given up on the show come season 5. It's just a chore at this point. I've never seen Smallville and the pre-Superman story doesn't appeal to me. BE SUPERMAN. Although, there is one major incentive that does make me want to check it out.










Put this fucking guy on Legends already. Please. You're already forcing me to watch that with Constantine part of the cast. Make it really worth my while.

The Flash vs Justice League


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

You could watch season 9 ep 11 of Smallville (featuring Doctor Fate). It's a 2-hour episode that works as stand-alone tv movie. The episode name is Absolute Justice.

I love Justice League but I'll choose The Flash. I just love season 1 of that show so much.

The Flash vs Batman TAS


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Batman TAS vs X-Men TAS


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Batman TAS vs. Spider-Man (1994 TV series).


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I know everyone's gonna hate me, but... Spider-Man TAS. I grew up with it, and I'm more into Marvel than DC. Never really got behind Batman, but I always acknowledged it's Animated Series's greatness. 

Spider-Man TAS vs Samurai Jack


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man TAS vs Shaman King


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Spider-Man TAS vs Tom and Jerry


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man TAS vs Superman TAS


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Spider-Man TAS vs Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 1987


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man TAS vs The Transformers (1984)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Spider-Man TAS vs The Sinner (Netflix)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man TAS vs Black Lightning


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Man, you're a fan. 

Spider-Man TAS vs Arrow TV Series


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man TAS vs Dexter


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Dexter

Dexter vs Mighty Morphin Power Rangers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dexter vs. Kamen Rider


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dexter vs Deadwood


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadwood vs Westworld


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Westworld

Westworld vs Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Westworld vs. Godless.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Westworld 

Westworld vs Chuck


----------



## djskylerhall (Aug 1, 2018)

Laugh-In. Don't like it? Sock it to me.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Westworld vs Penny Dreadful


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Penny Dreadful vs. Dark Shadows


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Penny Dreadful vs The Frankenstein Chronicles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Penny Dreadful vs. Night Gallery


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Penny Dreadful vs Hannibal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hannibal vs. The Twilight Zone (Original)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Twilight Zone (Original) vs The Outer Limits (Original)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Twlight Zone( original)


The Sopranos V Peaky Blinders


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Twilight Zone (Original)

The Twilight Zone (Original) vs Diff'rent Strokes



*Sopranos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone (Original) vs. My Mother the Car


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Twilight Zone (Original) vs Are You Afraid of the Dark?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Twilight Zone (Original)

The Twilight Zone (Original) vs Dimension 404


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Twilight Zone (Original) vs Star Trek: The Original Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone (Original) vs. Batman '66


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Twilight Zone (Original) vs The A-Team


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone (Original) vs. Monsters


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Twilight Zone (Original) vs The Addams Family


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're killing me, man!

Pass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Addams Family vs Family Feud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. Gravity Falls


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Addams Family

The Addams Family vs The Invaders


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. Land of the Lost


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Addams Family vs Bates Motel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. Blossom


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Addams Family vs The Munsters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. Teen Titans Go!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Addams Family

The Addams Family vs Return to Eden


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. Night Gallery


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Addams Family

The Addams Family vs The Mighty Boosh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. Tokyo Vampire Hotel


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Addams Family

The Addams Family vs Sabrina the Teenage Witch


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Addams Family vs Gunsmoke


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Addams Family

The Addams Family vs The Waltons


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Addams Family vs. Laverne & Shirley


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Addams Family vs The Addams Family (animated)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Addams Family vs The Munsters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. The Great Horror Family


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Addams Family vs The New Addams Family


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. Gidget


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Addams Family

The Addams Family vs Bewitched


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. The Midnight Special


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Addams Family vs Westworld


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. The Charmings


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Addams Family

The Addams Family vs Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Addams Family vs Invader Zim


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Addams Family

The Addams Family vs Captain Caveman and the Teen Angels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. The Funky Phantom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I regret giving birth to this monster.

The Funky Phantom vs Game of Thrones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Funky Phantom vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh come on. You've never even seen that fucking show, don't even try to pretend otheewise.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funky Phantom? Of course I have! I used to watch all of those Hanna-Barbera cartoons!

If you mean Electra Woman and Dyna Girl, I watched the whole series on Youtube a few months ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course I meant Funky Phantom. 

Well, I guess we have to go back to The Addams Family again, because I'm not letting this win for 4 straight pages.

The Funky Phantom vs The Addams Family


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family vs. GOT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones vs Family Guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl, its equal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rolls eyes

Game of Thrones vs Archer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. Lancelot Link, Secret Chimp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones vs The Simpsons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Simpsons vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I set myself up for that. 

Compared to most shows, I can live with The Simpsons winning, but like.....The Simpsons haven't been good since like 1999. I know GOT is kinda uneven sometimes, but.....

The Simpsons vs Futurama


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Futurama vs Rick and Morty


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Super tough, but I think Futurama. I badly need a rewatch of it.

Futurama vs Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Futurama vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Futurama

Futurama vs King of the Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Futurama vs. Batman '66


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Futurama vs The League


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Futurama vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Futurama vs It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Futurama vs. The Electra Woman, Dyna Girl, and Tywin Lannister Mystery Hour


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's not a real thing, and even if it was, I'm not voting for that shitty show.

Futurama vs the first 3 seasons of Family Guy before it was brought back.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's real in my timeline.

Futurama vs. Doctor Who


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Futurama vs Friends


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Futurama vs. The Scary Door...


...AKA The Twilight Zone


----------



## Nossair (Aug 5, 2018)

Futurama. Maybe because I could never quite get into Scrubs.

Futurama vs Peep Show.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Futurama vs ALF


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Futurama vs. Doctor Who


:cuss:

One of these days.....

Who am I kidding, it'll never happen...

Futurama vs Parks and Rec


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Futurama vs The Venture Bros


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Futurama vs. Batman: The Animated Series


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Futurama vs The Office (US)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Really?

Futurama vs. Justice League


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Justice League vs Avengers Earth's Mightiest Heroes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats not fair

Justice League vs Batman Beyond


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Justice League vs Spider-Man ( 60's )


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Justice League vs Spider-Man and His Amazing Friends


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Justice League vs Challenge of the Superfriends


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Justice League vs Ruby Spears Superman


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Justice League vs The New Adventures of Batman ( 70's )


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Justice League vs X-Men the Animated Series


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Justice League vs Gargoyles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Justice League vs Justice League Unlimited, which is basically the same show, it's a continuation, but they added basically every hero in DC to the Justice League.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I actually like the Justice League Unlimited part even more. 

Justice League Unlimited vs Spider-Woman ( 70's )


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Spider-Woman (1979)

Spider-Woman (1979) vs Fantastic Four (1978)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wildcat410 said:


> I actually like the Justice League Unlimited part even more.
> 
> Justice League Unlimited vs Spider-Woman ( 70's )


Of course you do. Justice League Unlimited is awesome. The theme song wasn't as good, that's for damn sure. I have NO idea why they changed it, but JLU was awesome. 










I have no idea but I'm guessing Fantastic Four because I have no knowledge or interest in Spider-Woman.

Fantastic Four 1978 vs Batman: The Animated Series, which we all know is going to win, which is exactly why I picked it.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Batman, TAS vs Space Ghost

( I thought Spider-Woman was like the biggest softball ever. )


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Batman: The Animated Series vs Powerpuff Girls (original)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Batman, TAS

Batman, TAS vs Wacky Races


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: The Animated Series vs Star Trek: The Animated Series

Yes, there is one, with the original cast doing the voices. I'm sure it'll get picked, which is why I have no idea why I'm bringing it up. I'm just running out of fresh options.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Batman, TAS vs The Herculoids


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Batman TAS vs Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Batman, TAS vs Wally Gator


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman TAS vs Superman TAS


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Batman, TAS vs Huckleberry Hound


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Batman, TAS 

Batman, TAS vs The Perils of Penelope Pitstop (1969)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Batman, TAS vs Magilla Gorilla


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Magilla Gorilla

Magilla Gorilla vs Batfink


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Magilla Gorilla vs Josie and the Pussycats


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Magilla Gorilla vs Birdman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't fucking know. Birdman.

Birdman vs Game of Thrones


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

_Game of Thrones_ vs _Breaking Bad_.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs. Star Trek


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Game of Thrones

Game of Thrones vs The Shield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dammit, Kirk! That was for you!

Game of Thrones vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

_Game of Thrones_ vs _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I'm glad somebody else was there to make the save.

GOT vs The League


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. Doctor Who


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT vs X-Men TAS


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

GOT vs Teen Wolf


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Game of Thrones vs Twin Peaks: The Return


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Game of Thrones

Game of Thrones vs House M.D.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Game of Thrones vs Westworld


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Game of Thrones vs Vikings


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Game of Thrones vs Party of Five


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT vs. Tales From the Crypt


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tales from the Crypt vs Tales from the Darkside


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man.

Tales From the Crypt vs. The Great Horror Family


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tales from the Crypt vs Monsters


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tales from the Crypt vs. Goosebumps.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tales from the Crypt vs 90s Outer Limits


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Tales From the Crypt vs. One Step Beyond


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tales From the Crypt vs 80s Twilight Zone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales From the Crypt vs. Tales of Tomorrow


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tales from the Crypt vs Black Mirror


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales From the Crypt vs. The Dana Carvey Show


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tales from the Crypt vs Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tales from the Crypt vs Kamen Rider W


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tales from the Crypt vs Adventures of Ozzie & Harriet


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt vs Fraggle Rock


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tales from the Crypt vs Game of Thrones


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones vs Preacher


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Game of Thrones vs Futurama


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Game of Thrones

Game of Thrones vs Earth 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Earth 2 vs. Space: 1999


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Earth 2 vs. Laverne and Shirley


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Earth 2 vs Space: Above and Beyond


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Earth 2 vs. Ultra Q


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Earth 2 vs Sliders


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Earth 2 vs. Space Sheriff Shaider


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Earth 2 vs Viper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Earth 2 vs. Kyuukyuu Sentai GoGoFive


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Earth 2 vs M.A.N.T.I.S.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Earth 2 vs. Johnny Sokko and his Flying Robot/Giant Robo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Earth 2 vs Night Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What kind of damn toku fan are you?!

Earth 2 vs. Cowboy Bebop


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> What kind of damn toku fan are you?!
> 
> Earth 2 vs. Cowboy Bebop


Most of the Toku you listed are older ones. I have trouble keeping up with newer toku these days

Cowboy Bebop vs GoGo Sentai Boukenger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can no longer judge you.

Cowboy Bebop vs. Excel Saga


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop vs Outlaw Star


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop vs. Sailor Moon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop vs Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop vs. Ranma 1/2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop vs Gurren Lagann


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop vs. Ikki Tousen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop vs Miral Sentai Timeranger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop vs. Kamen Rider Amazon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop vs Samurai Sentai Shinkenger


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop vs Married... with Children


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Married... with Children or Frasier


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Married... with Children vs Friends


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Married... with Children vs Are You Being Served?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Married... with Children vs Charlie's Angels


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Married with Children

Married with Children vs Sgt Bilko


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Married... with Children vs The Simpsons


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Married... with Children vs Cheers


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Married... with Children vs That 70's Show


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Married....with Children vs Roseanne


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Roseanne vs Home Improvement


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roseanne vs Family Matters


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Roseanne ve Just Shoot Me


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roseanne vs Grace Under Fire


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Roseanne vs Veronica's Closet


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roseanne vs Modern Family


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Roseanne vs. All in the Family


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roseanne vs Sanford and Son


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Roseanne vs Seinfeld


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seinfeld vs Mad About You


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Seinfeld vs The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seinfeld vs The Goldbergs


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Seinfeld vs Deadwood


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seinfeld vs South Park


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

South Park vs Family Guy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

South Park vs Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

South Park vs Sherlock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Souuth Park vs A Different World


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

South Park vs How I Met Your Mother


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

South Park

South Park vs Celebrity Deathmatch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

South Park vs Drake & Josh


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

South Park vs Drawn Together


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

South Park

South Park vs The Jerry Springer Show


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

South Park or Jersey Shore


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

South Park vs Rick and Morty


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rick and Morty

Rick and Morty vs Community


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Rick and Morty vs Narcos


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rick and Morty vs Robot Chicken


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Rick and Morty vs BoJack Horseman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bojack Horseman vs It's always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia vs. It's Garry Shandling's Show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia vs The Man Show


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

It's always sunny in Philadelphia vs Seinfeld


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seinfeld vs Brooklyn Nine-Nine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brooklyn Nine-Nine vs. The Simpsons


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Simpsons

The Simpsons vs Deputy Dawg


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Simpsons vs The Goldbergs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Simpsons vs. Fish Police


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Simpsons vs 30 Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Simpsons vs. Fireball XL5


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Simpsons vs The Bugs Bunny and Tweety Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Simpsons vs. The X-Files


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Simpsons 

The Simpsons V Family Guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Simpsons vs. Sailor Moon


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Simpsons

The Simpsons V American Dad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Simpsons vs. The Twilight Zone (original)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Obviously The Simpsons

vs South Park


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

South Park vs Robot Chicken


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

South Park vs Futurama


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

South park vs X-Men: The Animated Series (1992)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

X-Men: TAS vs Spider-Man: TAS


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spider-Man: TAS vs Superman: TAS


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Spiderman: TAS vs The Boondocks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spider-Man (TAS) vs. The Venture Bros.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Venture Bros. vs Sealab 2021


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Venture Bros. vs. Teen Titans


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Venture Bros vs Dilbert


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Venture Bros vs King of the Hill


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

King of the Hill vs Total Drama Island


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King of the Hill vs Bob's Burgers


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

King of the Hill 

King of the Hill vs Camp WWE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King of the Hill vs Ren and Stimpy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ren and Stimpy vs. Tales from the Crypt


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt vs Goosebumps


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt vs. Amazing Stories


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt vs Are You Afraid of the Dark?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt vs. Perversions of Science


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tales From the Crypt vs Tales From the Darkside


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt vs. Dark Shadows (original)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

_Takes the bait_

Dark Shadows vs The Addams Family (1964)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dark Shadows vs Better Call Saul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark Shadows vs. The Munsters


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Munsters vs Diff'rent Strokes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Munsters vs. My Mother the Car


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Munsters vs Star Trek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Munsters vs. He & She


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Munsters vs The Brady Bunch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Munsters vs. That Girl


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

That Girl vs Threes company


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That Girl vs. :cheer Gidget :cheer


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

That Girl vs All in the Family


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

All In The Family vs Mindhunter


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mindhunter vs Firefly


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Firefly vs Buffy the vampire slayer


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Firefly vs Charmed


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Firefly vs Star Trek TNG


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Firefly vs Black Mirror


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Firefly vs The A-Team


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Firefly vs Jessica Jones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jessica Jones vs. Gidget


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jessica Jones vs The Americans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jessica Jones vs. Batman (1960s)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman (1960s) vs The Punisher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman (1960s) vs. The Great Horror Family


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Batman (1960s) vs Spider-Man (1967)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spider-Man (1967) vs Spider-Man (1994)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (1994) vs Fantastic Four (1994)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spider-Man (1994) vs Batman Beyond


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (1994) vs Iron Man (1994)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Spiderman (1994) vs Cloak and Dagger


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spiderman (1994) vs Spectacular Spider-Man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Spiderman 1994 vs Hercules: The Legendary Journeys


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Spiderman 1994

Spiderman 1994 vs Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Spiderman 1994 vs Frasier


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (1994) vs Columbo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Spiderman (1994) vs Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (1987)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (1994) vs Avengers Assemble


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Spider-Man (1994)

Spider-Man (1994) vs Pokémon


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Spiderman vs X-Men the animated series.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (1994) vs Justice League Unlimited


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Spider-Man (1994)

Spider-Man (1994) vs Inspector Gadget


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spider-Man (1994) vs Ultimate Spider-Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Spider-Man (1994)

Spider-Man (1994) vs He-Man and the Masters of the Universe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Spider-Man (1994) vs The Office


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Office

The Office vs Quantum Leap


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Office(US) vs The Office (UK)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Office (US) by far. There's a shitload more of it, for one thing, but I just didn't get into the British one, when I watched it. That was a long time ago, though. I may feel differently niow, but I'm not going back to watch it. The American one is one of my all time favourite shows. 

The Office (US) vs Parks And Recreation


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Office (US) by far. There's a shitload more of it, for one thing, but I just didn't get into the British one, when I watched it. That was a long time ago, though. I may feel differently niow, but I'm not going back to watch it. The American one is one of my all time favourite shows.
> 
> The Office (US) vs Parks And Recreation


Always felt like the US went on for way too long, that being said it was better then Parks.


Office vs Dilbert


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*The Office (US)*










Vs.

*Yo Gabba Gabba!*


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Office (US) vs ALF


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

ALF vs Mork and Mindy


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

ALF vs Cheers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheers vs Frasier


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Cheers vs friends


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheers vs The Goldbergs


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cheers vs. The Jeffersons


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cheers vs Happy Days


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers vs Married With Children


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Married with Children vs E.R.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Married with Children vs Family Guy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Family Guy vs Futurama


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Futurama vs Disenchanted


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Futurama vs The Simpsons


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Futurama vs Ulysses 31


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Futurama vs Sanford and Son


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Futurama vs Rick and Morty


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Futurama vs That 70s Show


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Futurama vs Justice League


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Futurama

Futurama vs Top Cat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is so tough, but I'm going with Futurama, because as much as I love superheroes, I think I love to laugh even more, and Futurama is solid platinum. Not even gold, it's platinum. That is one of the funniest fucking shows I've ever seen in my life. 

EDIT - That is not tough. ~_~

Futurama vs The Simpsons


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Futurama vs South Park


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

South Park vs The Boondocks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

South Park vs. Archer.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

South Park vs Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

South Park vs Family Guy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

South Park vs The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

South Park vs The People vs OJ Simpson


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

South Park vs The Daily Show with Trevor Noah


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Daily Show vs Hawaii 5.0


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Daily Show vs How to Get Away With Murder


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

How to Get Away With Murder vs Narcos


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Narcos vs Breaking Bad


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Breaking Bad vs Orange Is the New Black


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Orange is the New Black vs Oz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oz. I only watched the pilots for both shows, but I *hated* Orange Is The New Black. Plus, Oz has JK Simmons, which means it basically wins by default.

Oz vs The Wire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oz vs MonsterVision with Joe Bob Briggs


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oz vs The L Word


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Oz vs Black Lightning


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Oz vs Sopranos


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Sopranos vs Grey's Anatomy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Sopranos 

The Sopranos vs T.J. Hooker


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Sopranos vs Stranger Things


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Sopranos vs iZombie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You would be right to mock me after this.

iZombie vs. American Horror Story


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

American horror story vs tales from the crypt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt vs. Soap


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tales from the Crypt vs The Walking Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt vs. Amazing Stories


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tales from the Crypt vs Ash vs Evil Dead


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

tales from the crypt vs this is us


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tales from the Crypt

Tales from the Crypt vs Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tales from the Crypt vs The X-Files


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The x files vs Californication


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

X-Files vs Family Matters


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

X-Files vs Sliders


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

X-Files vs Melrose Place


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

X-Files vs Party of Five


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

X-Files vs Lost


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hmm, that's hard. Lost was amazing, but fell off IMO. X-Files is also really great obviously.

I'll go with X-Files overall.

X-Files vs. Breaking Bad.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Breaking Bad vs Penny Dreadful


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Breaking Bad 

Breaking Bad vs Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Malcolm in the Middle

Malcolm in the Middle vs TNA Impact


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

TNA

TNA vs. Stranger Things


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Impact vs Last Man Standing


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Impact vs How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Impact vs Modern Family


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Impact vs Seinfeld


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Seinfeld vs Home Improvement


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Seinfeld or Frasier


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seinfeld vs Young Sheldon


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Seinfeld vs Smallville


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seinfeld vs Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

New adventures of Superman vs Spectacular Spider-Man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman vs Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Everybody Loves Raymond

Everybody Loves Raymond vs The Larry Sanders Show


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Everybody Loves Raymond vs. Everybody Hates Chris.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

everybody hates chris vs martin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Everybody Hates Chris vs Mad TV


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Everybody hates Chris vs the only way is essex


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Everybody hates Chris 

Everybody hates Chris vs The Green Hornet


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Everybody hates Chris vs it's always sunny in philadelphia


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

It's always sunny in philadelphia vs. Bojack horseman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia vs Arrested Development


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia vs Daredevil


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Daredevil

Daredevil vs Quantum Leap


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Quantum Leap vs. The Twilight Zone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Twilight Zone vs. The Outer Limits


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Twilight Zone vs. Boris Karloff's Thriller


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only because it will probably never get another chance like this...

Thriller vs. Amazing Stories


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ohhh... that's a good one. For now I'll say Amazing Stories, but ask again in an hour and you might get a different answer.

Amazing Stories vs. Tales From The Crypt


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tales From The Crypt vs Game of Thrones


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Game of Thrones

Game of Thrones vs Starsky & Hutch


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Game of Thrones vs Happy Days


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Game of Thrones Vs Friends


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Game of Thrones

Game of Thrones vs The Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Game of Thrones vs Married with Children


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Game of Thrones

Game of Thrones vs Friends


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Friends v bat woman on cw


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Friends by octillions of light years

Friends vs The Goldbergs


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Goldbergs vs Frasier


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

fraser vs wonder years


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Frasier vs Coach


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm tired of people comparing me to Niles.

Coach vs. Scooby-Doo, Where Are You!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

coach vs tales from the darkside


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales from the Darkside vs. Monsters


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Monsters vs Dinosaurs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dinosaurs vs Two and a Half Men


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dinosaurs vs. Pee-wee's Playhouse


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dinosaurs vs Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dinosaurs vs Saturday Night Live


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dinosaurs vs. MacGyver


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dinosaurs vs Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dinosaurs vs Alf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alf vs. Land of the Lost (original)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Land of the Lost vs. Bigfoot and Wildboy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Land Of the Lost vs Seinfeld


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Land of the Lost vs. Get Smart


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Get Smart vs. The Wild Wild West


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Get Smart vs. Bewitched


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bewitched vs Friends


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bewitched vs. Thriller


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bewitched vs Modern Family


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bewitched vs. Dark Shadows


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bewitched vs. The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bewitched vs The Boys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bewitched vs. The Munsters


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bewitched vs Dead to Me


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bewitched vs The Antiques Roadshow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bewitched vs Family Guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bewitched vs. Twin Peaks


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Bewitched vs. *All Creatures Great and Small *


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bewitched vs Sabrina The Teenage Witch


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Sabrina The Teenage Witch vs. Lindenstraße


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sabrina The Teenage Witch vs. Family Matters


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Sabrina The Teenage Witch vs. Schwarzwaldklinik


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sabrina The Teenage Witch vs. Everybody Hates Chris


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina the Teenage Witch vs. Chilling Adventures of Sabrina


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sabrina the Teenage Witch vs Melissa & Joey


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Sabrina the Teenage Witch vs Charmed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina the Teenage Witch vs. The New Scooby-Doo Movies


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sabrina the Teenage Witch vs. Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer vs. "Angel"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ger said:


> Buffy The Vampire Slayer vs. "Angel"


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Buffy vs. No Soap, Radio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer vs Xena Warrior Princess


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Xena Warrior Princess vs BBC News


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Xena Warrior Princess vs. Sandmännchen








Greatsthegreats said:


> Xena Warrior Princess vs BBC News


Evaluating news program in a thread regarding TV shows for entertainment? Nah.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xena Warrior Princess vs It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia vs How I met your mother


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia vs Schitt's Creek


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia vs Might Morphin' Power Rangers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia vs Mary Kills People


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia vs Behind The Music


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia vs Snapped


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

It's Always Undefeated in Philadelphia vs Batman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia vs Veep


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

ItsAlways Sunny In Philly vs Top Gear


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia vs Girls


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

It's Always Winning in Philadelphia vs Viva La Bam


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia vs Full House


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

It's Always Sunny in Philly vs WWF Shotgun


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

It's Always Sunny in Philly vs Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Always Sunny in Philly vs Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

It's Always Sunny In Philly vs South Park


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

South Park vs King of the Hill


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

South Park vs The George Lopez Show


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

South Park vs It's Always Philadelphia, ALWAYS!


----------

